# Question?



## sgt.pongo (6 Jan 2006)

Um I need to change my name, but I don't know how too. I'm no longer a Sgt. so I need to put Wo.Pongo. but I have no clue how to, please get back to me if you know how, thanks.
Worrant Pongo


----------



## Michael OLeary (6 Jan 2006)

Done.


----------

